

Ask HN: Xcode 4 Instructions? - KellieT

Does Xcode 4 have any documentation or instructions available? I've looked, but can only find tutorials for Xcode 3.
======
taligent
Help menu -> XCode User Guide ?

You can also get it all offline by going to Preferences -> Downloads, clicking
the Documentation tab and selecting what you want installed e.g. iOS 6.0
Library.

~~~
KellieT
Thanks. I didn't know about the downloads.

